# Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration Syndrome



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2021)

Damn, my 8 year old poodle has been hit with S.A.R.D.S.  Wife is beside herself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2021)

The poor poodle will probably handle it better than your wife.

A Blue Angel Halo or Optivisor might help if the dog will tolerate it.


http://www.thesedogdays.com/sards.html

Good luck to you and your poodle.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

I was diagnosed with retinal degeneration a few years ago.  And it did seem to me to appear suddenly.  My eye doctor prescribed AREDS2 vitamins and it seems to have arrested the degeneration.  No cure for the damage already done, but since taking the AREDS2 it has gotten no worse.  I was lucky it was caught early and has little effect on my vision.

Don't know if this would do anything for a dog, but you might ask your vet.  AREDS2 are nonprescription, easy to find over the counter.  These are the ones I take: https://www.preservision.com/Why-PreserVision/Ingredients-Matter/


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I was diagnosed with retinal degeneration a few years ago.  And it did seem to me to appear suddenly.  My eye doctor prescribed AREDS2 vitamins and it seems to have arrested the degeneration.  No cure for the damage already done, but since taking the AREDS2 it has gotten no worse.  I was lucky it was caught early and has little effect on my vision.
> 
> Don't know if this would do anything for a dog, but you might ask your vet.  AREDS2 are nonprescription, easy to find over the counter.  These are the ones I take: https://www.preservision.com/Why-PreserVision/Ingredients-Matter/


Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration (SARD) is a retinal disease causing blindness over a period of days to weeks.  The onset of blindness can be very sudden and occur virtually overnight.

Unfortunately, there is currently no effective treatment for SARDS.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 10, 2021)

Well, Just when I thought it couldn't get worse, it got worse. Lucy had a massive seizure and stroke and today I had to put her down.  
Wife is grieving something awful.


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m so sorry for read this @squatting dog   They are our family.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow! I wasn't expecting this post to be about your dog. I'm so sorry to read the outcome!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh my goodness, so sorry @squatting dog, sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace.  Hugs for your wife.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 10, 2021)

it's really, really hard to lose our fur babies, we miss them so much...


----------



## feywon (Oct 10, 2021)

So sorry to hear that.  It is so hard no matter how slow or fast they pass.  If you have any other dogs or cats watch them as animals grieve/mourn other furry family too. They will sometimes not eat or be less active than usual. One of my cats that grew up with my daughter's Pekinese dog and who seemed to barely tolerate the canine started clawing at spots where the dog would lie in sun shining on rugs. Took a day or two to realize she was stirring up the scent of her deceased 'friend'.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 10, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Well, Just when I thought it couldn't get worse, it got worse. Lucy had a massive seizure and stroke and today I had to put her down.
> Wife is grieving something awful.
> 
> View attachment 188546


That is so horrible, I am sorry that happened to your dog, and to you. Losing my collie to cancer was one of the worst things that ever happened to me, so I can see why you all are so distraught with grief.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 22, 2021)

Still working on her grave site. Have to find the right plant and then some solar lights. All my little cemeteries across the country have solar lights so my babies will never be in the dark.


----------

